# HSE redundancy scheme fails to achieve target



## Deiseblue (20 Dec 2010)

It appears that despite 9,000 expressions of interest only approx. 1,700 have taken the final step in signing up for this scheme.

Some 3,300 short of the hoped for number.

Time to improve the terms perhaps ?


----------



## Eithneangela (20 Dec 2010)

No, time to get real.  Too many admin staff, too many managers - out ye all go.


----------



## Shawady (21 Dec 2010)

I thought they got over 3,000 to sign up for it?


----------



## frankmac (21 Dec 2010)

Shawady said:


> I thought they got over 3,000 to sign up for it?


 
They got 3000 to express an interest. Apparently the interest dropped considerably following the budget.


----------



## DerKaiser (21 Dec 2010)

Deiseblue said:


> It appears that despite 9,000 expressions of interest only approx. 1,700 have taken the final step in signing up for this scheme.
> 
> Some 3,300 short of the hoped for number.
> 
> Time to improve the terms perhaps ?


 
Nah, it just means the Croke Park agreement will miss its targets when it's reassessed in 2011 and the new FG/Lab coalition will fall over disagreement on how to make spending cuts in the public service.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (21 Dec 2010)

Folks

time to let off steam elsewhere? 

Brendan


----------

